# Pacquiao vs Mayweather



## K1 (May 2, 2015)

Who do you guys got...Anyone got money on the line for either guy?! Appears the Vegas bookies are getting huge amounts up there!


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 3, 2015)

Didn't see it ofcourse I am working but heard it was like a dance off and hugging contest.


----------



## chaotichealth (May 3, 2015)

My man won


----------



## Sandpig (May 3, 2015)

Over on PM I predicted Floyd by decision.

I would have watched it if the fight happened five years ago. Went to bed after that awesome Spurs/Clippers game.


----------



## K1 (May 3, 2015)

I didn't bother watching it...If I'm watching a fight I want to see knockouts, not Footloose with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 3, 2015)

Boxing is now officially dead even if there's another Tyson he'll probably fight mma anyways.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 3, 2015)




----------



## kubes (May 4, 2015)

The fight was boring and Floyed fought exactly the way I expected. He is a counter striker and likes the other fighter to bring the fight to him


----------

